# John Norton on middle knowledge



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 17, 2022)

The Doctrine of the Jesuits, who albeit they teach the concurrence of the first cause, to be necessary unto each operation of the second cause: yet so, as it doth not determine, but is determined by the second cause: thus _Bellarmine._ So as not fore-going, only accompanying of the second cause: thus _Vasquez._ So as it co-operates with the second cause, not after the manner of a principle, but after the manner of an action: thus _Suarez._

It determineth the second cause (say they) negatively, not by way of influence: which mystical sense of the Jesuits. _Hurtado_ (himself also a Jesuit) opens by a familiar comparison, thus: As (saith he) in case you can write with two pens, and I holding one of them, hinder you writing with it, permitting you to write with the other: this permission compelleth not you to write, you are free to both: but if you write, it must be with that pen which I leave, not with that which I hold in my hand.

For the reference, see:









John Norton on middle knowledge


The Doctrine of the Jesuits, who albeit they teach the concurrence of the first cause, to be necessary unto each operation of the second cause: yet so, as it doth not determine, but is determined b…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

